# Sign # for BOGO for Toys, Movies, Books this week?



## Marthix52 (Nov 9, 2021)

Hello, anyone by chance have the sign # for the “Buy 2, Get 1 Free” deal with toys, movies, and books this week? No store in my district has the signs….none were ever sent to the stores so no stores have the sign #. We have this HUGE sale and ZERO signs to promote it. If anyone has it, please share it here or at least DM it to me. Someone must have it on here.

Thanks!
I’m a GM TL for my store btw


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Nov 10, 2021)

There is no sign number for it. On zebra, look under print batchs to hq signs. It should be there. On workbench, there maybe a link for it under holiday deals.


----------



## WinterRose (Nov 11, 2021)

Sometimes I would try looking into the signs for an aisle and print all of 7x11 signs that I saw in there.


----------

